# ogf member get together skeeter.



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well a few of us ogf members are gettin together up at the north end by rt88this weekend sat/sun.
if you plan on heading out drop a comment in here to let us know/what type of shanty/bucket you'll have. then we can make our own little OGF shanty town. ill be in a old style shanty cant miss it..


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

black frabill ice cruiser with an OGF sticker under the front window


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

No promise's however it all depends on the reports that come down ...If I show up will have a Blue Shanty...Couldn't afford the Top Shelf at the time ...BUT IT WORKS...When I if I get there I'll open my big mouth and announce I AM AN OGF MEMBER..That is my favorite spot on the lake.....C.L...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be in all black with white stripes running down the sleves of my coat. I will alo be in a one man frabil flipstyle shanty, or a 2-3 man shapell. Hopefully the south end will be solid enough.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

ill be there sat am i have a monster shantie buit it for erie looks like a giant green house ihope the bait shop will open i think the sign on the door said around the 15th


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex reeldirty1 and I are planning to make the trip fri-sun...whats closest and cheapest motel??? will have red chevy 4x4... black "hunters veiw" shanties...(rex will be on his PINK bucket..cant miss it! ) where is everyone fishing?? north or south of causeway???? sounds like we will get bait here if linda is still closed...will fly the OGF flag if i remember it!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Stopped at Linda's Sat and the sign said closed till the 10th or 15th pending.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to join you all but im comming from Apple Creek. If someone could post a ice report saterday that would be great. could someone give me some detail where you will be. and what we will be fishing for.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

fish master me and toms gonna come up saturday . changed our plans


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

here is the address to the bait shop at the north end of skeeter that we will be next to..
Causeway Sporting Goods
2233 Greenville Rd.
Cortland, OH 44410 just go to www.mapquest.com you wont be able to miss us.. -fish master-:B


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

4.5 hour drive ahead of us Saturday morning, so we'll probably be a little behind you guys getting started. Find some fish for us. We'll look for the "OGF ICE VILLAGE"!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im all up for the trip saturday and will go wherever the group decides, but are you guys dead set on the causeway? how about 305 on the south east side of the lake by the baitshop? i honestly dont know where would be best but ive never done well by the causeway. only been there twice though. fish master if you are set on the causeway then i will be there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have done best on the south side of the lake. I have tried the north side a few times and I could never locate any structure. The most I cought on the north was a few perch. That same day I shot down to the south side and got a pretty good crappie bite going.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ill be in the cemetery parking lot around 7am and fish right along the road bed. blue f150 quad cab if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We'll be fishing it Friday not sure where we'll start. If nothing else we can tell you where not to fish! Not going to have access to a computer so I'll pm you fish master and exchange phone # to let you know what we found out. Sounds like there is going to be more people at this one then the one we had a couple of years ago. Remember that one Peple? That's the only time we've ever ice fished there and we were north by the bouys. I'm interested in the cemetary area may start there Friday,like roadbeds. See ya there.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I will be out Saturday after a FB clinic in the morning. Not sure where on the lake yet. Will dig out my OGF flag and put it on my Shanty.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

that I would be the only one targeting catfish,lol? I'm bringing some shad to try cut bait for the cats on a few tip-ups. Hoping to get into some perch on the rods.

I'm surprised how many are actually going to be out there! I'll probably be the only one not in a shanty,lol.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BuckeyeTom said:


> that I would be the only one targeting catfish,lol? I'm bringing some shad to try cut bait for the cats on a few tip-ups. Hoping to get into some perch on the rods.
> 
> I'm surprised how many are actually going to be out there! I'll probably be the only one not in a shanty,lol.


You and Peon can squeeze into his one man flip, you'd stay really warm and I'm sure Peon wouldn't mind the close company!


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I am thinking of making the trip also.not sure exaxtly where ill start to fish.I will be in a blue fish trap pro.
icenut


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

hey buckeyetom the north end would great place to try that my brother caught a 6lber there last year on a vibee i it was funny he thought he had finally had a big walleye at skeeter and then that big cat came up. a couple yrs ago while icefishing around starve island on erie i caught a 10lb blue cat on a big perch vibee sure wish i had the camera that day c&r her


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to the graveyard today 4'' of water/open from what i could see went to the north end still good 6'' good ice with water on it so hopfully by this weekend with this 10 degree weather it should be back to soild.stayed there 10 min then my buddy was like im hungry so we left so ill be at the north end come sat morning 6 am sharp...


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

from the portage lakes. and me and some friends were planning to make a trip some were this weekend. none of us have ever ice fished skeeter befor. anyone with advice would help. maybe i can talk them in to coming up there


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

fish master, are you going to the north side of the causeway (parking at lindas??...is she ok with that?...ive never parked there to fish) or the south side of the causeway, parking at the state lot (i think).


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i'm pretty sure she is fine with it. I have parked there to do some icefishing, along with a few other cars.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i really have no idea where to go saturday only ever iced it once and didn't do any good. just tryin to get the "veterns" views from all of you. thanks guys, ~Evin~
P.S. fishmaster, are you still meetin at that baitshop?? and what time


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i can't stand it any more! you guys are killin me. no ice here. just might have to make the trip. never been to that part of the state. got a trip up north planned with my son in law next month, but i need to get out and get some practice. coming from mt. vernon, so i'll probably leave home 4:30 or 5:00 a.m.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

the temps. for next week? We may be icefishing down here in the SE part of Ohio a week from Saturday if that forecast holds true. BOUT TIME!

EB - Cool deal on the catfishing up there. Maybe we'll get lucky?

Parma - There is a reason that Peon wears a t-shirt that says "ICE-FISH NAKED"! You most definately want to make sure he has his cloths on before opening that shanty ,lol.

Got a heckuva drive, we'll shoot for a 9 am arrival. My cell # is 740-649-6568. I expect a call from whoever catches the first fish!

Here is a pic from the past to get you guys fired up!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be out there tomorrow. I'll let you guys know how I do and how thick the ice is.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

A friend and I are planning on going as well. We will be coming from Columbus!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

I will be there 6 am sharp parked on the south side of the causeway.i will be in a tan or parma purple cavalier.fishin on the south side. for most of the :B day then ill be on the north side most likly.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

count me in!!! ill be out about 8am with a buddy, maroon homemade shanty. anyone tell icebucketjohn!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Alright, can someone explain where the causeway is to an out-of-towner? Is that just 88?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Alright, can someone explain where the causeway is to an out-of-towner? Is that just 88?


thats it.........


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

2 days left.. friday night at 7 you guys should join the chat room so we can all pre meet.so if anyones got any questions or what ever.if you need directions just send me a pm and ill give u my phone number and i can get them for you.:B


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we are heading up at 5;30 am friday...2hr drive so should be on the ice SOMEWHERE by 9...thinking the south end...only iced there 1 time and that was bouy line...got a big:S (lost a HUGE crappie at the hole) 2 black shanties and yellow OGF flag...black gmc gimme pullin' a small trailer for gear


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I try to make it up. Black 2 man frabill. Maroon F 150, OGF stickers on the back glass.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

got all my gear and stuff packed ready.. tomorrow im taking the back seat out of the jeep and im gonna load mine and buckeye toms stuff in the jeep and then get some sleep.. gota leave at 4:30 am! i will be in a blue jeep wrangler and in a black HT flip shanty and tom will be sitting on a red chair with a brown bucket/rod holder. if someone with extra shanty room feels sorry for tom they can let him in there shanty . he will probably be the only one not in a shanty


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You might want to leave at 2:00AM. They are calling for 3-6" tonight and a possible addditional 6" tomorrow.
Of course that means we will get a dusting but you never know. Keep an eye on the weather before you go.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

If this snow comes in like they a calling for ...Up there at skeeter there may not be anyplace to park...They always get it harder out there comming in off the big lake(Erie)...Always did say if any storm came into northeast Ohio it headed for Mosquito...KEEP AN EYE ON THE WEATHER...C.L...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

all right then, see you guys on the south side of the causeway tomorrow morning then. im not much of an early bird ill probably be there around 9 or 10 or so. and im getting over feelin pretty sick, i was gonna go out there today but im out of energy. 

this picture should help if you arent familiar with the area.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I only ice fished mosquito once and the wind kicked up with me in the shanty and next thing you know me and shanty are blowing across the lake, so if you have never been there keep an eye on the winds or bring something to anchor shanty to ice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

almost forgot, if youre reading this, then youre invited!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

to help everyone know whos who
i'll be driving this truck(the one with the stacks)








and i'll be fishin in one of these except mine is an older one without the yellow there will be an OGF and iceshanty sticker somewhere on it too


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

nice ride!!! u should have pulled that truck home no problem


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i did pull him all over the place that day till the next week when he showed up with a 150gal fuel tank on his bed then he jerked ME all over the place, and he was a real big prick about beatin me and it was only because the added weight he had but that wasn't what did it in his mind


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

powerstroke. do you go to wellsvillie? thought i seen that truck there before.... be up around 9am sat, brown homemade ice shanty. gonna try and put some safety orange stripes on it,,,,i will be driving an f150 crewcab 4x4 stone color.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

fished north end today did pretty good ice only bout 3 inches and theres a big presure ridge crack only 1 place to cross marked it with a small stick ill be there in the morning at 700 hope to c u all there


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

oh by the way lindas was open this afternoon im not sure if they will in the morning but i bet they will


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure glad to hear Linda is open again...Read in another Post she planned on the !5th...Opened sooner ...Sure is good news..Thanks...C.L...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

peon, fishmaster, all the guys at the outing.....i apologize for saying i would come and not showing, but im not going to be there. the roads are just too nasty for me. i made it a little ways but turned around and came home.

i really wanted to be there.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Me too!! I had all my stuff packed and ready. I didn't plan on having to work for 5 hours, but that's what happens when 3 other don't show up Really sucks for Buckeye Tom and Peon having to drive 5 hours in this crap. Hope all you guys made it home safe!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

talked with peon and buckeye tom good to meet u guys out there. Im not sure what was worse the drag out there or the ice.had JIggen4eyes go thru on the way out only one leg and he was a trooper and still fished.had 2 guys in front of us on the way back in and one more went in at the crack. We told one other guy going not too and im he went in as well i guess i didnt know what i was talking about they way he acted. for the walleye they are still out there i only hooked up with 1 and seen a dozen caught. Eyepod barnes i hope u made it back in ok.. let me know we will do it again when its safe..

i would have to stay off the ice out there!!!! to much snow to little ice


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Myself wavewarrior and reeldirty1 hit Linda's this morning at 7am and then went across the street to the lauch ramp. Saw powerstrokin 73's truck there and only one other car. Didn't go out there but went back to the cemetary where we fished Friday. No luck there so headed to the North end to check it out. We meet Peon and Buckeyetom,nice to meet you guys. After talking to a few guys we blew that area off wasn't interested in taking a dip! Headed back to the causeway and drilled a few holes but ended up going back to the motel and getting our stuff and headed home. The room was paid for another night but with the conditions figured tomorrow would be bad too. Two hour trip took four. Feel for you Peon and buckeyetom with your drive home. Did manage a few small eyes and some small perch Friday but we were on the ice all day. Nice talking to you there Peple. We didn't get much snow here so looks like Piedmont is a go in a few days all that snow on skeeter made it hard to drag the shanties and it's not going to help the ice either. Another memory made though good times with good friends. Thanks Jeff and Mark.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Only small one's for us on the south end today. A dozen crappies, four perch and a small walleye. All throwbacks. 4-5 inches of ice everywhere.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

tomb how far out did you guys go? Anyone out to the crane?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

to much snow, it was nice meeting peon,buckeyetom,peple,powerstroke,went back out about 5 stayed for 5 hours notta thing.caught 1 lil eye in the morning and that was it.i dont think ill be hittin the north end to soon,with all that snow it was makin wet ice.any one planning on going out again let me know ill brave it with ya. fish master


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

it was nice to meet everyone.. i didn't get any fish. i did miss a good bite on a orange/chartreuse buck shot. and tom did manage a verry small finger sized perch. wish we would have went to Indian lake and limited out on saugeye like our buddy did!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Glad to hear everyone made it home safe and sound...The drive alone is what kept me home...one hour under the wheel would have turned into two and a half to three..The roads were bad...Then the drag through all that snow...Love too fish but ...sometimes a person has to just say ..this is crazy I an't gone...Stay safe tomorrow is another day....C.L....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

chock it up as another trip...fished HARD at the cemetery friday with only a couple 12" eyes several af the smallest perch ive ever seen and lost one nice eye 3-4' from the hole...started out there sat am with the same results...after discussing it we decided to make the move north to the bouy line...the drag out of cemetery was bad!!! got up north only to find UNSAFE ice!! did meet peon and buckeyetom...i feel for you guys!! and i hear ya that next long drive will be to erie!!!drive home was CRAZY! major wrecks every 10 miles with cars in the median everywhere....to speed was 40 with an average of 30!! you guys can have skeeter!! 5 trips and have yet to see what i call a keeper eye...( the one tourny we were in 12" eyes won it wile we thru back 14 and 15's!! PIEDMONT here we come!!!:B just another great trip for the memory books!!! (would i go again??? YOU BET!!)LOL


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah it was a lil hairy on the way in but we all made it off the ice safely brother fished on the other side of the crack and caught a few. i think we need a few more day befor you could call it safe [ if there is such a thing]


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Peple: We were off the crane, but I'd recommend looking elsewhere, everything we got was small. If your willing to just catch anything you can catch dinks just as easy right outside the ramp.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Lots of snow from Cambridge up on the way up. Akron was a mess in the morning and last night. Felt very good to get on the ice! Tough fishing, but got to meet a bunch of OGF'rs...Piscator, Fishmaster, Powerstroke, People of the Perch, Chaunce and crew, Leadcorebean and crew, Rattletraprex, Wave Warrior. Just a few of the names I remember. There were a bunch out there everywhere we were on the lake. We were trying to make it out with the walleye crew on the north end, but that gap in the ice was CRAZY! Mosquito was a nice looking area/lake and the snow coming down with very little visability made for a beautiful setting. Thanks for the ride Peon!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Man sounds like you guys had fun fish or no fish! I spent 10hrs in a pick-up plowing. yuck!!!! Anyhow I might be on the southend again this week. Im hoping for it to make some ice but... With the blanket laying on it, She might thaw out from bottom up. Well see! Im sure there are cracks on the southend also. Just hope they show!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

sorry it took a couple days to post my thank yous i dont have a computer at home. anyways, thanks everyone who braved the weather and drove especially peon and buckeye tom for driving all that way to come fish. it was good puttin the faces to the names, i jus wish we could have caught more fish. but it was still a good time and i wouldn't think twice about doin it again. i'm kinda glad i didn't stick around for the bouy line.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I locked my keys in the car with it running and had about $1500 worth of gear abandond on the ice halfway up the causeway and i kept on dropping calls with the police dept. This weekend in general was crapy. I also locked my keys in the car with it running again this morning. Took 40 min. to get it unlocked. Man Was I pissed and late for work.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

ice fish naked!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh boy, look what I missed!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys..Ive never caught a walleye through the ice..caught thousands of others, just never a walleye. I only fish mosquito a few times a year, basically because im a good ways away..usually a couple times in the summer then i get discouraged...then winter rolls around and i go a few times and again in hopes of maybe a keeper eye..nothin. Im not new to icefishing, just ice walleyes, Was wondering if anyone could shed sum advice.. i usually just fish w/ mouses or teardrops, #6 on 4lb. with minnows..should i be using a certain color...or a pimple, or a rapala jigs w minnows or some type or spoon rather than your simple panfish setup that i use? maybe im just in the wrong area


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I love the jigging shad raps in orange and blue.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cant beat a blade bait tipped with a minnow head in cold water! Just match the color too the water. Stained go gold ,clear go chrome. If the suns up go the stained water. If its over cast go too the clear. Good Luck!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Oh boy, look what I missed!!


 holy shnike! 

i havent caught many ice eyes but i have had the most luck on jiggin raps size 3 or 5 tipped with a minnow head and seems like i have better luck when i drill a bunch of holes and hop from hole to hole for some reason.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. that answers my question. now w just a lil luck and the right conditions it should be on. Cant wait to try the minnow heads.


----------

